# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  ДВЕНАДЦАТЬ СТУЛЬЕВ

## Seraph



----------


## Seraph

Textbook: 
Slava Paperno, Alice Stone Nakhimovsky, Alexander Nakhimovsky and Richard L. Leed Intermediate              Russian: The Twelve Chairs
ISBN: 0-89357-294-2
             2001, viii + 340 pages + 3 CD-ROMs, Paperback Textbooks, Dictionaries, & Reference Works
At a library near you!

----------

